# Does anyone have backup of a old comic series by DrJavi/Equinda?



## Superdoh (Sep 3, 2013)

I recall one comic where the main character I think was a Echinda and one battle he fought with a female shapeshifter who absorbed his friend's powers. the site that hosted that comic is long gone. sorry for the lack of info.


----------

